

What is a 51 percent attack? - jtsagata
http://www.dailydot.com/business/bitcoin-51-percent-attack/

======
imaginenore
For starters, it's called >50% attack, not 51%.

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses#Attacker_has_a_lot_of_...](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses#Attacker_has_a_lot_of_computing_power)

